# Bow window w/custom built-in cabinets



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Whats up guy's? Here is this weeks project.
We installed the bow window last month(there were 2 double hung there) and hand built the cabinets/bench this week(startted sat.)

The entire unit is 12'x 8'6", entirely hand painted(no spray), even the clear interiors were pollied by hand.

Sorry my picture taking abilities are less then stellar!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jim,
Looks like a great job. Love the window seat. Now all you need is a nice looking neighbor that likes to pose in the window.:laughing: Keep up the good work.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks real nice Jim. yall did a great job


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks great. Red


----------

